# New Camera......



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

....practice tonite, Chicken Nacho nite!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great!!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

looks great,what kind of camera are you using ?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

sudshunter said:


> looks great,what kind of camera are you using ?


Fuji Finepix S 30x zoom 14mp


----------

